# Help Identifying Old Family Badges



## zulu95 (24 May 2015)

I found these while helping to clean out my grandmother's house, they were my grandfather's from his time as a paratrooper during WW2, can anyone tell me how he might have earned/been given these? Anything that you can tell me about them would be greatly appreciated as he passed away before I was born and my grandmother doesn't talk about him very much. 

I have close ups of the badges if needed as well.

Mods please move if I posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## medicineman (24 May 2015)

The jump wings are Active Parachutist's wings, there is a Canadaian Airborne Regiment cap badge, a Canadian Armed Forces general cap badge worn in Recruit training, what looks like an Australian Defence Force or Royal Australian Regiment hat badge and a Canadian Light Infantry regimental hat badge - can't quite figure out the regiment from here.  The little one needs blowing up - looks like a collar dog of some sort.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## zulu95 (26 May 2015)

Thank you that really helps a lot. 

I attached close ups of the two you mentioned as well.


----------



## BillN (26 May 2015)

The top photo of the eagle and crown is a Royal Australian Air Force collar dog, I have the same one here at home, and the lower picture is of a Royal Hamilton Light Infantry badge, as there's no size reference I'm not sure if it's a collar dog or a cap badge.


----------



## zulu95 (26 May 2015)

Thank you guys. It's great to learn more about him.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (26 May 2015)

Zulu 95 said:
			
		

> . . . . . they were my grandfather's from his time as a paratrooper during WW2, can anyone tell me how he might have earned/been given these? . . . . .





			
				Zulu 95 said:
			
		

> . . . . . It's great to learn more about him.



Zulu 95, other than, perhaps, the RHLI badge (and maybe the Australian badges?) the others would not be from the WW2 era.  They would be post CF unification items and thus (at the earliest) be from the late 1960s or early 1970s.

If you are truly interested in learning more about your grandfather's military service, you may wish to obtain a copy of his military records from Library and Archives Canada http://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/discover/military-heritage/Pages/obtain-copies-military-service-files.aspx

(Edited to add)

On reflection and being unable to make out detail on the Airborne cap badge in the original photo, it may be from an earlier time.  Can you provide a more detailed pic.


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 May 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ...
> On reflection and being unable to make out detail on the Airborne cap badge in the original photo, it may be from the an earlier time.  Can you provide a more detailed pic.



Indeed, the WWII Canadian Parachute Corps badge was very, very like the Canadian Airborne Regiment badge ~ both pictured below:







  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                         WWII Canadian Parachute Corps                                          Modern (1968-95) Canadian Airborne Regiment


----------



## Rifleman62 (26 May 2015)

I believe the I Cdn Para Bn cap badge was bakelite, thus a brownish black color for OR's and as depicted for Offrs.


----------



## zulu95 (26 May 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Indeed, the WWII Canadian Parachute Corps badge was very, very like the Canadian Airborne Regiment badge



Here's a close up of the Airborne badge, it appears to me to be the modern regiment but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Loachman (27 May 2015)

It is.

Aside from some subtle design differences, it's metal and says "Airborne - Canada - Aeroporte" on the scroll.


----------



## dimsum (27 May 2015)

BillN said:
			
		

> The top photo of the eagle and crown is a Royal Australian Air Force collar dog, I have the same one here at home, and the lower picture is of a Royal Hamilton Light Infantry badge, as there's no size reference I'm not sure if it's a collar dog or a cap badge.



The RAAF pin is part of their mess kit shoulderboards.


----------

